# hoods sarsaparilla



## lostdogie (May 14, 2006)

found this in an antique store a few years back any help on a price ?   not sure of the exact hight . best guess 12 to 14 inches .bottle is labled ( TIME to take HOODS sarsaparilla) if you cant tell its a male child age maybe 3-4  on the label with boxing gloves on 

 ps. its great to find a place thats willing to help with prices without charging .. thanks guys & gals !


----------



## lostdogie (May 14, 2006)

not sure the other pic loaded right so here it is again


----------



## madpaddla (May 14, 2006)

Lostdogie:
 Nice pic and bottle. Welcome to the forum tons of nice folks here.  That bottle looks very nice b/c of a couple of reasons.  Is there any embossing on the bottle?  Chips/cracks/etc.  
 Reasons it looks nice:
 1.  Original label in very good condition.
 2.  Boxing theme (attracts a different set of folks)
 3.  Hoods is known to many. 
 There are so many factors that make a value to a bottle.  Golden rule:  Only worth as much as someone would pay.  Personal value is invaluable.  Depends on why you bought it.  KEEP it out of the light.  Will fad the label.  The great label  increases the value x10.  Hope you can post other bottles you come across.  $50 range is a fair start maybe more.  The others could give ya some good stats also.  Welcome to the forum, good post.           Madpaddla


----------



## woody (May 14, 2006)

That bottle looks like someone took an advertisement for Hood's and pasted it on an old amber medicine bottle.
 It is pretty obvious that that label doesn't go with that bottle.


----------



## CanadianBoy (May 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum,
 unless it as the embossing on the back I'd have to go with Woody.Also never seen an amber Hoods.


----------



## lostdogie (May 14, 2006)

does anyone know of one thats 12 - 14 inches tall ? ive never seen a listing for one that tall .the only markings i could find are on the bottom it has the number 2 thats it . i only paid like $8.00s  for it so i guess if it is a fake atleast i didnt take a beating for it. is there anyway it could be a refill bottle ? maybe im just reaching for straws lol  then again why would there be a refill bottle for sarsaparill ?


----------



## GuntherHess (May 15, 2006)

It appears to be the cover of an old Hood's calendar pasted on the bottle. Dont think I'd call it a fake, it looks like it was done a long time ago. Just dont think it was originally on that bottle. It was probably from an ad/calendar litho. 

 Check out ...
http://cgi.ebay.com/1894-Advertising-Print-Boy-Boxing-Sarsaparilla-12-x-15_W0QQitemZ4434947550QQcategoryZ41511QQcmdZViewItem


----------

